# The end of the week look



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

The look I get at the end of long day. :blink: Someone is ready to go home! :thumbsup: Have a great weekend everyone! :biggrin: (excuse the bright desk light glare)


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Aviannah is so pretty :wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you Kathy! We love her beyond words. She has changed so much since we got her. They are an amazing little breed as you already well know with your adorable Pipper!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Avi is adorable; great job grooming her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Denise, Avi is beautiful. 

I don't see a bright glare from the desk lights ... but. I do see a beautiful radiant glow coming from Avi.:wub:

That's wonderful if Avi can go to work with you.

Wishing you a great weekend, too!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Walter. It is a learning as-we-go process, and I have learned a lot here from all of you! :thumbsup:

Thank you Marie! I love bringing her to work. I truly feel blessed beyond what I deserve. :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:if looks could kill:HistericalSmiley: s
That girl wants to go home mommy, she's worked hard, now she needs a spa day. Lol shes beautiful always :wub: Denise have a Blessed weekend :wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you Paula! This girl has that look down too! :blink: She had a busy day being adorable, :wub: giving customers high fives, :aktion033: and running errands! Well and napping, she naps while mom does the boring paper and computer work! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Avi is beautiful!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Precious!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Avi is beautiful. That’s the same look in get from Lucy when it time to eat. It’s the “I mean business” look. lol. Have a great weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a beautiful little Malt and thanks for sharing her with us!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Denise...I can't believe how grown up the baby looks! Avi's hair got soo long, soo fast!
She is such a beautiful girl!
Thx for sharing.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Malts4metoo said:


> Avi is beautiful!


Thank you! :wub:




sherry said:


> Precious!


Thanks Sherri! :wub: 




Dgauthier said:


> Avi is beautiful. That’s the same look in get from Lucy when it time to eat. It’s the “I mean business” look. lol. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Thank you! LOL, they sure do have quite the personalities and looks to express themselves!
> 
> ...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a sweetheart! I wonder if she was watching the clock, ticking off the seconds until time to go home! (I do that sometimes, too!)


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Madison's Mom said:


> What a sweetheart! I wonder if she was watching the clock, ticking off the seconds until time to go home! (I do that sometimes, too!)


I think everyone does at least sometimes Glenda! :w00t: especially on last day of the work week! She really is a sweetheart mixed with the right amount of ornery!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh my - she is just gorgeous, Denise!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Dove's Mommy said:


> Oh my - she is just gorgeous, Denise!


Thanks Manda! So glad to see you post, I was starting to worry about you because you had not posted in while.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

It’s been crazy here! I have been traveling for work, and am now home and just trying to get caught up on everything. Hope all is well!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Dove's Mommy said:


> It’s been crazy here! I have been traveling for work, and am now home and just trying to get caught up on everything. Hope all is well!



Other than a hurt knee (tore some :blink: ligaments) and a head cold all is good here! I hope you get caught up and get some much needed rest soon!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Thank you Joanne! Can you believe she is 9 months already?!?! The time is flying by. So far she is doing very well with grooming daily and letting me brush her teeth. I am hoping she does not start getting horrible mats like I have read on here many do at her age. I love her long hair but some in the family miss the puppy look and want me to cut a few inches off. :blink:


Denise...9 months already...it's time to add another, lol.
About the hair...if you keep up with brushing and combing, the mats are few.
I tend to get lazy the older I get and will skip a day of brushing and I always regret it. So I force myself, no matter how exhausted I may feel.
That said, my three are the ruff and tumble, get filthy dirty type...so it tends to be more work.
Btw...loved Avi's Halloween costume in Mag's video. She looked adorable!!


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Ouch! Sorry about the injury to your knee! Ooh and speaking of the Halloween video, I am going to have a look right now. We had so much going on that I didn’t have enough time to get a costume so we could participate.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Denise...9 months already...it's time to add another, lol.
> About the hair...if you keep up with brushing and combing, the mats are few.
> I tend to get lazy the older I get and will skip a day of brushing and I always regret it. So I force myself, no matter how exhausted I may feel.
> That said, my three are the ruff and tumble, get filthy dirty type...so it tends to be more work.
> Btw...loved Avi's Halloween costume in Mag's video. She looked adorable!!


I would actually love another one! :wub: I just wish my desk was big enough for two of them to roam around. :blush: Although I have had a customer and one of our employees talk about making Aviannah her own "puppy" walk around the office and customer area! :HistericalSmiley:

Thanks, she basically humors me and wears a dress long enough for a picture! :w00t:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Dove's Mommy said:


> Ouch! Sorry about the injury to your knee! Ooh and speaking of the Halloween video, I am going to have a look right now. We had so much going on that I didn’t have enough time to get a costume so we could participate.


Thanks, this to shall heal. Just going to take a couple to few months to do so I am told. I could probably heal faster if I could stay off of it! That video turned out so cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Denise - Avi's gorgeous. :wub: Maybe a little demanding but gorgeous. :HistericalSmiley:I'm sure she makes work more than tolerable.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Snowbody said:


> Denise - Avi's gorgeous. :wub: Maybe a little demanding but gorgeous. :HistericalSmiley:I'm sure she makes work more than tolerable.


Thanks Susan! She is a whole lot of personality wrapped up in one little body! She does make work more tolerable, she makes life in general so much better. :blush: Not telling you anything that you do not already know though! :wub:


----------

